# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Erste gemeinsame interntl. Konferenz der Urologen, Onkolgen u. Radiologen zum PCa.

## Günter Feick

LIebe Mitstreiter 

Informationen von der ersten gemeinsamen, internationalen Konferenz der Urologen, Onkologen und Radiologen (2. - 4. Nov., Barcelona) mit den Themen Prostata- u. Nierenkrebs können als Abstrakte durch diese Verbindung nachgelesen werden - http://www.emucbarcelona2007.org

Unter anderem sind diese Vorträge und Diskussionen zum PCa. geplant -

Prostatakrebs Prävention mit 5 alpha Reduktase Inhibitoren
Biomarker und die molekulare Pathologie des PCa
Aktive Überwachung gleich gut wie Op. oder Bestrahlung bei niedrig gradigem PCa.
Innovationen und zukünftige Optionen bei lokalisiertem PCa
Lokales PCa. u. beste Lebensqualität
Das lokal fortgeschrittene PCa
Wege u. Entwicklung des hormonrefraktären PCa
Therapie des hormonrefraktären PCa
Die Zukunft der PCa. Therapie

Aus Deutschland nehmen teil Prof. Wirth, Prof. Wiegel und PD Dr. Graefen. Prof. Barentsz, Nijmwegen ist ebenfalls avisiert. Ein weiteres Zeichen, dass seine Genesung Fortschritte macht. Es nehmen Ärzte aus europäischen Ländern, Kanada u. USA teil.

Günter

----------


## HansiB

danke Günter, für uns ist wieder nichts dabei.

Gruß Hans

----------

